# Appealing JOL Speeding Ticket



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

So I recently got pulled over for going 60 in a 40 (Estimated and radar) I'm not contesting that I was going above the limit but I am own a horse and am such forced to travel 45 minutes each day in order to take care of him. The 90 day susspension of licance with the ticket will make this almost impossible.

Is there a way to get an alternate sentance or am I screwed?

I'm 17 by the way and have one ticket (running a red light) from 6 months ago.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Yup, your screwed but go ahead and appeal the ticket as far as you can...youve got nothing to lose.Oh yeah, SLOW DOWN.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

60 in a 40 is deserving of a ticket. Having not had your license for very long, you should be EXTRA careful when driving. Thats the whole point of the JOL restrictions. Your sentence will not be lenient I am guessing.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with J.A.P. in the fact that you are most likely going to use your license either way. I say appeal it anyway. 
As for your driving like a dumbass slow the F*ck down. I just got through dispatching a call where a kid not much older than you rolled his car around 6 times down the roadway into the woods with no seatbelt. Try to use that lump of raw hamburg inside your skull, I don't want to have someone else have to listen to some poor bastard who just happens to come across your wreck to find you severely injured or worse. You use the excuse of needing to travel 45 minutes to get to your horse that you need to feed daily. Here is a hint LEAVE EARLIER or get rid of it. 
Always remember it's not if you get in an accident but _when_ you get in an accident.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Definately take it all the way to a Judge's appeal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Bring that horse to your house........ You're going to need it to get around. Slow down, or we will make sure you stay off the road..........


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

first and foremost go back to school and take some spelling classes. then go see an MD and have the lead removed from your foot. if you did the speed limit you would not have been stopped. And as a jol operator u shouldve known the law and the penalties for driving like an idiot....


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Your merciless slaughter of spelling and grammar made my eyes bleed.


There is a spell check button in the message box too boot!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> So I recently got pulled over for going 60 in a 40 (Estimated and radar) I'm not contesting that I was going above the limit but I am own a horse and am such forced to travel 45 minutes each day in order to take care of him. The 90 day susspension of licance with the ticket will make this almost impossible.


Off to the glue factory, and it's all your fault.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

17 and already 2 significant gigs?
Do us all a favor; garage the car and ride the horse...


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont get why those of us who arent yet "of age" are still flying around, having come close to getting a ticket myself i have kept it to within 5...that red light ticket shouldve been a sign..


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Give up your car and ride the horse...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> So I recently got pulled over for going 60 in a 40 (Estimated and radar) I'm not contesting that I was going above the limit but I am own a horse and am such forced to travel 45 minutes each day in order to take care of him. The 90 day susspension of licance with the ticket will make this almost impossible.
> 
> Is there a way to get an alternate sentance or am I screwed?
> 
> I'm 17 by the way and have one ticket (running a red light) from 6 months ago.


First off slow down! always contest! 
where did you get this ticket? what town? 
did the speed limit change when you were stoped (it was a 50 went down to 40 or w/e)?? 
when do you turn 18? 
besides running the light do you have any stupid shit on your record?? 
were you an ass to the officer? lol 
and ask yourself are you an asset to the community? or are you a punk?
do you have a job?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> So I recently got pulled over for going 60 in a 40 (Estimated and radar) I'm not contesting that I was going above the limit but I am own a horse and am such forced to travel 45 minutes each day in order to take care of him. The 90 day susspension of licance with the ticket will make this almost impossible.
> 
> Is there a way to get an alternate sentance or am I screwed?
> 
> I'm 17 by the way and have one ticket (running a red light) from 6 months ago.


Sure sounds like an excuse to me. Obviously you think you're God when you're on the road and the laws don't apply. Nobody cares what your commitments are. Do you think they're screwing around when they just upped the penalties?

Advice:

Think first, then act...wait you're only 17. You're not expected to know how to do that yet. 
Learn English.
Learn how to run real fast or make that horse earn its feed.
90 days without a car sounds exactly like what you need...but the laws don't apply to you so when they suspend your license, keep driving. Someone ought to figure it out sooner or later that you're God...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

mtc said:


> Hay has got to be cheaper than gas !


TEARS............

.



rokurmthr61 said:


> First off slow down! always contest!
> where did you get this ticket? what town?
> did the speed limit change when you were stoped (it was a 50 went down to 40 or w/e)??
> when do you turn 18?
> ...


Awesome avatar rokurm !!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Awesome avatar rokurm !!!!


Thank You !:flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

idk about u guys but i think he should walk i don't want to run over horse shit or be stuck behind him and can't pass him haha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Rok - come up to my neck of the woods.. The friggin horse owners own the streets... Land-mine after f'ing land-mine they drop, and keep riding on through with those foolish looking hats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Rok - come up to my neck of the woods.. The friggin horse owners own the streets... Land-mine after f'ing land-mine they drop, and keep riding on through with those foolish looking hats.


yeah i know how it is where i am, not many on the street but they will be everyonce and a while, the street just gets f*cking covered and then i watch people try to avoid them and almost hit each other so its more of like entertianment for me haha

the riders don't where the gay hats they where the sped helmets haha


----------

